# comment enlever des Plugins Safari



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Voila j'ai ajoute un plug-in a Safari mais je voudrais le supprimer car il peut poser qq soucis.
Comment dois-je faire?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
ben comme pour tout ajout, ca dépend

en géneral le developpeur indique la bonne procédure de désinstallation propre
(  simple glissement poubelle , desinstallateur dédié ,  des lignes à modifier)


----------



## MacPassion (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

les plug in se trouve normalement dans la bibliothèque

soit :
disque dur Bibliothèque  Internet plug ins 
utilisateur Bibliothèque Internet plug ins 
utilisateur bibliothèque  à Safari


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Le plugin se trouve sous:
Macintosh (DD) -> Biliotheque -> Internet Plug-Ins

Je l'ai charge "normalement" a partir d'un fichier package telecharge. Il n'y a rien d'autre dans le package (pas de de-installeur par exemple).

J'aurai bien voulu qu'il soit possible depuis Safari de de-installer des Plug-Ins mais n'ayant rien trouve je me dermande si il suffit de mettre a la poubelle le Plugin-Ins qui est dans le repertoire que je cite ici ou si il faut faire autre chose


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

et comme déjà dit ca dépend du plug 

que tu ne nommes pas


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

OK OK desole, il sagit de x-vlc


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

hmm

et je sens le plan casse burnes
ce plug in dont t'as pas donné le lien  , il a fallu que je cherche moi même

est partie des packs   VLC

( VLC web browser)

et est sur mac le fichier suivant
DD/bibliotheque /Internet Plug-Ins/VLC Plugin.plugin'

la question qui reste l'essentiel

qu'est ce qui ne va pas exactement?

ne serait ce pas une erreur de version
( du plug ou de VLC)


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Merci bcp pascalformac pour ton aide.
En fait j'ai telecharge ce plugin afin de pouvoir regarder les chaines TV accessibles avec Free sur le site http://tv.freebox.fr/ en ne tenant pas compte  des risques mentionnes a propos de la compatibilite avec la derniere version de VLC. Voyant que ce service ne m'apporte rien de plus que d'utiliser ma Freebox en mode multiposte pour regarder la TV sur l'ordi j'ai eu l'idee de vouloir supprime ce plugin.
D'ou ma question.
Par contre je m'attendais a avoir une reponse valable qq soit le plugin et non pas une reponse dedie a ce plugin c'est pourquoi je n'avais pas fourni beaucoup de details.
Chose faite maintenant.

Je voudrais rajouter que ce plugin a deja plante 2 fois Safari....


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

Bon 
je me doutais de la raison 
alors plusieurs choses
1- ce plug sert à d'autres choses que les chaines free sur tvfreebox
( le mini bouquet sur le site de free ( 20 canaux)  ou DANS VLC  90% des chaines , là on parle plus de 20 mais la centaine)

2- c'est le site freebox tv qui est plantogene
( plus exactement les flux tv )

3- il y a peut etre aussi le plan des cafouillages coté versions VLC- + plugs

perso j'ai résolu en restant volontairement au niveau vlc 0.8.6


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Sans ce pulgin le multiposte Free fonctionne tres bien avec la derniere version de VLC (comme avec les autres d'ailleurs) en tout cas chez moi et j'ai l'impression que ce plugin n'est utile que pour le site http://tv.freebox.fr/.

Ceci dit je ne sais toujours pas comment supprimer ce plugin de Safari......


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

deplacement hors de son emplacement
( après soit tu le gardes , soit tu le jetes)


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Simple et rapide.
C'est ce que je viens de faire et tout semble OK
En fait je me doutais qu'on pouvait faire comme ca, comme c'est generalement le cas sous OS-X pour enlever quelque chose, mais comme il peut y avoir des exceptions je suis un peu mefiant.
Merci bcp pour ton aide pascalformac.

Quant à toi, merci, à l'avenir, de lire, lorsqu'il y en a, les annonces annotées "à lire avant de poster" avant d'ouvrir un topic au mauvais endroit


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Janvier 2009)

Vu. Mais bon Safari c'est quand meme une application...


----------

